
US senator working on bill that would jail CEOs for user privacy violations - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/us-senator-working-on-bill-that-would-jail-ceos-for-user-privacy-violations/
======
pmdulaney
Here's a better idea: Force them to pay $10 to everyone whose privacy was
violated.

------
moocowtruck
good but then we wont have any CEO's left..also how about govt orgs where user
privacy is violated, can we put them in jail too?

